# Dog food help for sensitive stomach



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

It never rains but it pours.

I've only posted on here once before asking for help with excessive wind, and now I'm back for some more advice if anyone can help?

Our 10(ish) yr old GSD has the most sensitive tummy in the world - We've tried all the good quality wet and dry diets out there, plus raw feeding and there really is nothing he can tolerate apart from Royal Canin Sensitivity Control.

However, he has now developed chronic pancreatitis and the vet wants us to swap him to a lower fat diet. We've dutifully tried to slowly introduce the Royal Canin Low Fat Gastro Intestinal, but he can't seem to tolerate that either. Anything more than 1/3 of this results in instant runny bum. He also can't lift his tail because of spondylosis so we can't keep risking the runs. 

The Sensitivity Control is only 9% fat to start with, compared with the 7% low fat food, but do you think there is anything we could pad his food out with to slightly lower the fat content without increasing the protein too much either?

Both potato and rice, white or brown, also seem to turn him out so I'm guessing the only reason the SC works for him is that the carb/filler element is tapioca.

The vet seems to think we should try some of the other prescription diets out there, but to be honest I'm loathed to keep chucking away partially opened bags of ridiculously expensive rubbish food packed full of rice and chicken, which he also seems to have an intolerance for, and which they are all based on.

Help!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Try Chappie, it's great for sensitive tums and vets recommend it too.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Nature Diet lamb, 
or as someone has said chappie - but it the intolerence is down t0 cereal then thats out


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

What she said 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/242755-chappie-dog-food.html


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Chappie is OK to a point with him, but we always find that it tends to come out the other end slightly soft and at least twice the volume it went in. It used to be our go to food for tummy upsets until we discovered the Sensitivity Control. I believe the fat content is also slightly higher than the food he's currently on. It needs to be 7% or less ideally.

Same goes for Naturediet - slightly too high a fat content and there isn't a flavour that doesn't have either rice or potatoes in it. 

I'm starting to think maybe I should cook him some white fish & tapioca myself. If I was to replace 1/4-1/3 of his food with this home cooked mixture do you think he would still get enough nutrients as it would certainly cut the fat percentage down.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

He's 10, his dietary needs are not the most paramount at that age as long as he's getting enough to function.
I'm sure if it sorts the squits out he'll be getting better nutrition anyway


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

That's what I thought - although he's had so much go wrong with him in his life I don't want to do anything that might tip him over the edge. 

I'm puzzled about the pancreatitis though as he's already on what most people would consider a low fat diet at 9% and we have no botty issues whatsoever when he's on this food.

Off to Google 'cooking tapioca' now...


----------



## Dogsbody53 (Oct 10, 2011)

How about mixing some Slippery Elm with his food. I am getting hopeful results with this & Chappie at the moment but need to continue a couple more weeks before i can be sure.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

You could try giving this chap a ring:

*naturaldogfoodcompany*.com/

I have a 10.1/2 yr old collie bitch with a food intolerance/allergy. She was also put on Royal Canin Prescription Only diet by Cambridge Vet College some 6/7 years ago.

Also, like you, I was convinced she was intolerant of all cereal, chicken, lamb etc. and had been succesfully fed on Arden Grange Sensitive Ocean White Fish and Potato for over 18 months until earlier this year when she became intolerant to that as well.

At the suggestion of one of the members of this forum (Sleddoghotel) I gave this company a ring and had a very long discussion with the owner. I actually went to their premises and picked up a bag of Senior, with the promise of a full refund if it gave her diarrheoa.

I was very sceptical this food was going to work because it contained brown rice and turkey but his reply was that its all the additives, chemicals, etc. that causes the problems.

Anyway she's munched her way through 1.1/2 - 15 kgs bags since the middle of March and is fine.

The reason why I've replied to your thread is that he told me that he sells a huge amount of his food to GSD kennels because of their food sensitivity.

Certainly worth a telephone call and a 15 kg bag is far cheaper than the Royal Canin. He will send you a sample to try in any case.

I have to say that my bitch is full of life with a lovely shiny coat and I'm about to change my old bitch, who is approaching 14 yrs old, onto it as well.

BTW my vet suggested Purina Sensitive (which he sells) - yuk....!!

HTH


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Just flicking through the analysis on Fish4dogs diets that I feed as they are fish and potato basically but their oil content is higher than 9% on their completes at 12% but as its salmon oil and so very digestible would this still cause a problem? Not sure, but the rest of the diet ingredients being grain free etc could work for you. You could always ring the company and try a sample? Failing that their treats, fish skins are only 2% oil content so could be worth looking at if you want to feed treats now and then.

Years ago I had an OES with pancreatitis so I know what your dog is going through....you just think you've cracked it and something sets them off again, poor things. I ended up boiling rice and white fish for years and adding SA 37 powders in those days. My house constantly stank of fish........much like it does now actually!! Hope you get it sorted


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you all for your lovely replies - it helps just knowing we're not the only ones going through it.

I will certainly give the Natural Dog Food Company a call. I've had a brief look at the composition of the food and it compares favourably on the fat side with the Sensitivity Control so whilst no actual reduction for the pancreatitis, anything that saves a bit of the money we're pouring out on this dog, the better. I'd like to say he's worth it, and he so is really, but we're going to run out of money some day!

We've tried the Arden Grange Sensitive in the past and that was an almost instant no, no. We've also tried the Fish4Dogs and fared better on it than most others - he can tolerate nearly a 1/3 of his food being this before it set him off again, and we already swear by their fish skin treats. It's the only thing he gets nowadays apart from his standard kibble.

Slippery Elm sounds interesting. I'm not sure I can convince my OH to give it a go though as we already give him Doxion liver supplement, Previcox, Tramadol, Pro-treat joint tablets, a pro-biotic, Propalin for incontinence, an anti-emetic and at the moment anti-biotics for a sore infection! We have to make up a pill dispenser every day with separate sections for pills on an empty stomach (a challenge when we're feeding him 4 small meals a day at the moment), plus those that go in with the first and last meals of the day! Add to this carefully weighing out different proportions of 2 different kibbles on a carefully planned creeping increase schedule and no late nights or boozing for us at the moment as we have to have our wits about us to get things right!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I think slippery elm is great, it lines the digestive tract and soothes it (have used it myself, both on a dog and on myself) - BUT apparently can reduce nutrient uptake when used long-term. With all the medication that needs to be absorbed, I'd be a bit concerned.

Aloe vera has a similar soothing effect without reducing nutrient uptake. Available as liquid (tastes horrid), or capsules from health food shops.


----------

